# Ultegra SL or Dura- Ace



## hammrob (May 19, 2008)

Getting a new Trek Madone 5.2 pro is it worth upgrading from SL to Dura-Ace?


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

NO!!! That is like a lateral promotion. Basiclly, Shimano restructured their product like with the introduction of Ultegra SL. Ultegra is a Centaur/Rival level gruppo and Dura-Ace is a Chorus/Force level gruppo. With introduction of Ultegra SL, it basiclly takes the place of current 7800 Dura-Ace so that Shimano can reserve the name Dura-Ace for their new, latest and greatest gruppo, 7900 Dura-Ace by the end of this year. 7900 Dura-Ace is expected to be a Record/Red level gruppo, Ultegra SL will be with Chrorus/Force and Ultegra Classic will be right with Centaur/Rival.

Get a 7800 Dura-Ace kit if you feel like paying for nearly the same performance. Ultegra SL is heavier than Dura-Ace however, it is marginal. Keep your Ultegra SL and feel happy knowing you 90% of 7800 Dura-Ace for 60% the cost. Ultimately, your upgrade would simply change the components' finish and model designation...that's it!


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I just picked up the ultegra sl and compared to my dura ace, They seem very much similar in operation. The thing I seem to like so far on the work stand, is that the levers feel a bit thicker flatter than the dura ace and the clicks are a little more solid feeling. Both cases, I like better. Time will tell how they perform on the road during the heat of battle. Brakes and other stuff seem very much the same, just a tad heavier so I read.


----------



## leviathans_child (May 23, 2008)

mylesofsmyles said:



> NO!!! That is like a lateral promotion. Basiclly, Shimano restructured their product like with the introduction of Ultegra SL. Ultegra is a Centaur/Rival level gruppo and Dura-Ace is a Chorus/Force level gruppo. With introduction of Ultegra SL, it basiclly takes the place of current 7800 Dura-Ace so that Shimano can reserve the name Dura-Ace for their new, latest and greatest gruppo, 7900 Dura-Ace by the end of this year. 7900 Dura-Ace is expected to be a Record/Red level gruppo, Ultegra SL will be with Chrorus/Force and Ultegra Classic will be right with Centaur/Rival.
> 
> Get a 7800 Dura-Ace kit if you feel like paying for nearly the same performance. Ultegra SL is heavier than Dura-Ace however, it is marginal. Keep your Ultegra SL and feel happy knowing you 90% of 7800 Dura-Ace for 60% the cost. Ultimately, your upgrade would simply change the components' finish and model designation...that's it!


well said...

ultegra SL is a great set at the moment for the money...it's a good time to be buying


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

SRAM Rival is similar weight to Ultegra SL... and significantly cheaper. It also has a lot more in common with 09 Dura Ace than any of the other Shimano stuff will for at least another year. I know that doesn't help with 08 Trek, since their options beyond Shimano are severely limited--but Trek has said they'll be including much more SRAM in their 09 line.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*I agree...*



leviathans_child said:


> well said...
> 
> ultegra SL is a great set at the moment for the money...it's a good time to be buying


...I just got two Titus Oseos, both with Ultegra SL, and it's the bomb as far as performance...looks really great, too...


----------

